# st george island in late may



## rockytop404 (Mar 31, 2016)

hello all, i will be going down to st george island in the end may for a family trip. i have been there in the past many times and enjoyed the fishing. I usually rent a kayak and take it out in the bay or gulf or do alot of surf fishing. in the past i cant seem to stay away from the catfish even though they are really fun and put up a good fight. im looking for all good advice on locations, bait(live and dead), line set ups(including weights, drop systems, and hooks), and bascially all tips for kayak fishing in the bay, ocean, and surf fishing for the big boys. thanks, just wanted to post a month or so before the trip to get as much info as possible


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 31, 2016)

I am going out on a limb but I imagine you have been using dead bait and that's why the catfish won't leave you alone. Live bait (finger mullet, pinfish) will greatly cut down on the catfish. That will require that you throw a castnet. Live shrimp will work but the catfish will key on them as well. 


As far as the other questions...try a search either with my name or  St. George Island. I have posted a ton of specific info, including some maps, that will help you out. If you can't find it, let me know, and I will post some more stuff up.


----------



## goat5570 (Apr 6, 2016)

I searched and could not find the maps you talked about. Have a link to them? Going this weekend and would like to see them. Thanks.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Apr 6, 2016)

Get a permit and drive out to the east end of the island.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Apr 6, 2016)

surf fishing, small hook and a marble size peice of shrimp to catch all the whiting you want, throw it in the surf about 20  yds off the beach


----------



## fairweather (Apr 6, 2016)

I catch a lot of them on fishbites too. Most people cast out too far. They're in the surf trough near shore looking for food that washes in when the surf recedes.


----------



## QuackAddict (Apr 7, 2016)

I was a fish bite skeptic til I watched an old couple wear out the pompano, whiting and trout on the beach the other day. They even caught a big black drum on them and said they had caught know redfish than ever on them.


----------



## fairweather (Apr 7, 2016)

I convinced myself on the fish bites by putting a fresh dead shrimp on a pompano rig along with a fish bite on the other hook. The fish consistently went for the fish bites. I quit messing with the shrimp after that. I got similar results comparing them to a sand flea. It sure makes things easy.


----------

